# research



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is a good research site that has a lot of information on it for everyone to see and read and bookmark. Hope it helps. http://www.ibs-research-update.org.uk/ibs/whatisIBS1ie4.html


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:This is a good site. Thanks for posting it!







JeanG


----------

